# Do I gotta, gotta use a $$$ Campy chain tool on a C10 chain?



## gibbons (Nov 9, 2002)

Dang, I need to replace C10 chains on two of our bikes $$$. It looks like the Campy options are the solid and hollow pin (20gm less) models. Do I really have to use a Campy tool?

It seems like the hollow pin would be more tricky and delicate, so probably use the C-tool on that one. But the solid pin chain, what about that one? I am going to buy a Shimano chain tool for our XTR mtb chains, the Shimano has a nice shoulder that fits around the plate where the pin comes through so the link's side plate doesn't get distorted. So, if I use the Shimano tool (made to work with their 10s chains), on a solid pin C10 chain, will it work? If not, what are the complications with installing Campy chains?

Thanks for any help! (my search on the topics didn't answer it)


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*a regular chain tool works fine....*

have used one on a C10 chain myself with no problems, and have read posts by others who have too. Also, FWIW, a Shimano DA10 chain works fine w/ Campy 10sp driveline, and they come w/ two pins so you can remove and reinstall the chain once....extra pins are available too if needed.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*the only difference...*

in the campy tool is the little wire to keep the link from "rolling" up as you push the pin in, it helps keep it flat on the platform of the chain tool. forget the whole pin thing, and use a wipperman link, then you can easily take the chain off for cleaning.


----------



## gibbons (Nov 9, 2002)

So, you use a whole wipperman chain, or just the link? Just the link in an alien chain species seems like it would be odd. Especially since I read somewhere that the campy is .632mm, and the shimano is .605. What is the wipperman? See what I mean?

But I would love to be able to just take the whole chain off an dunk it in solvent to clean it. I have never take a chain off to clean it. To me, the weak link is the one where I installed a pin. But then again, I have never broken a chain, even on the ultra tension 22/34 gear ratios on vertical Moab Slickrock climbs.

So, use the Shimano tool and just be careful?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the connex link*

http://www.connexchain.com/

Click on products and connectors. The wipperman link works fine on a campy chain since both have identical measurements between the side plates (3.94mm or .155 inch). The connex link must be installed with the slotted end toward the back of the bike, on the lower section of chain. I personally don't care for the wipperman chains. I found them to be noisy. I use the campy chain and the connex link if I want to remove the chain.

The campy HD-L pin can easily be installed with an ordinary chain tool. The only trick is to drape the chain over the bottom bracket shell to eliminate tension on the chain, while the pin is being installed. The chain includes instructions that tell the rest, like installing the pin from the left side.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Connex link works fine on a Campy 10 chain. Just bear with it for a few days as the link breaks in.


----------

